#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Отсечение четырёх привязанностей.

## Choi

Отсечение четырёх привязанностей. Это небольшой текст Нгорчен Кунга Зангпо по сакьяпинскому лоджонгу четырёх строк.

----------

Aion (13.03.2012), Pema Sonam (13.03.2012), Svarog (14.03.2012), Аурум (27.10.2012), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.03.2012), Оскольд (13.03.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (15.03.2012), Че Линг (15.03.2012)

----------


## Choi

Тренировка ума, называемая "Свобода от четырёх привязанностей" (с комментариями разных Учителей).
Похоже, что "небольшой" комментарий Нгорчен Кунга Зангпо по сакьяпинскому лоджонгу, что выложен выше - самый подробный из доступных на русском языке  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (27.10.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Перешел через ссылку на еще одну гиперссылку и там написано, что в период, когда будет царить истина татхагаты Майтрейи период жизни людей будет составлять 80 000 лет. В наш период татхагаты Шакьямуни период жизни людей там указан 100 лет. То есть подразумевается, что станет как прежде и люди очистятся?

"нынешней кальпы – кальпы мудрецов." Народ, может подскажите? Кальпа мудрецов? Почему так называется? Первый раз слышу. И по первому вопросу ответьте кто-нибудь, пожалуйста.

http://abhidharma.ru/A/Buddha/Buddi%203%20vrem.htm - вот здесь.

----------


## Choi

Тема ветки: лоджонг сакья "Отсечение четырёх привязанностей".

----------

